# Just picked up a 5 Gallon tank...



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Cause I felt so bad for those Bettas in the fish stores, was thinking I could add 5 tetras to his tank as well? I have only kept Bettas as a young kid and I only kept them alone.

Would adding 5 tetra cramp him? I hear that Bettas are actually a friendly fish who do prefer company so wanted to get him some buddies.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not much room in it ... if you want to do lots of water changes, could add some ... i'd go with rasboras though, more themed. :thumb:

Harequins rasboras are one of the prettiest fish when settled in ...


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

get him a small dwarf aquatic frog.

In a 5 gallon, your only going to be able to add a couple of tetra's. 1 or 2 tetra's isnt going to make it more interesting though imho, you really need 6 or so to make tetra's worthwhile. Your better off with another interesting small fish in there, kuli loaches might be another suggestion.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

It is one of those eclipse tanks with a biowheel filter and heater, so it's not just a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Trigonostigma (Rasbora) espei or hengeli would be better suited to a smaller tanks than T. heteromorpha as both stay smaller. A 5 would accomidate either species with a little more elbow room.
Anything in the Boraras genus would also fit nicely. They stay small and could be housed in a good number group.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ack. Fell into the common name trap! :lol: Should of been more specific which harlequin rasbora I meant!!!

Those new _Boraras brigittae_ are stunning ... I think they go by the common name Phoenix rasboras ...

See? Included the scientific name this time ... old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

All of the Boraras sp. look amazing but I can't keep up with the common names! lol
I thought B. brigittae were going by "Brigitte's Rasbora"?! :lol:


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

:roll:

So...small fish :lol:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Cook.MN said:


> :roll:
> 
> So...small fish :lol:


More like...._tiny_.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

How do killies do in tanks that small?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I know the avid killi breeders use no more than small containers to spawn many of their less common African and South American species. I don't know how ideal a 5 gallon tank would be for any of them as a living situation but I believe some of the South American Cynolebias sp. would probably fit the bill.
I've had a group of Lucania goodei (North American) do nicely in a 5.5 along with some pygmy sunnies.
I've also always wanted to try the small Leptolucania ommata (North American), which seem like a perfect choice for a small tank, but never found a source for them.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Here you go straitjacketstar, an online source for pygmy killifish :thumb: http://www.aquaculturestore.com/fwverts.html 
No more excuses for not trying them out.  
Pics and commenary when you do... opcorn:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

One I would avoid is the celestial pearl danio/gaxaly rasbora ... as pretty and tiny as they are, they prefer much cooler water than the betta does.


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

Cook.MN said:


> It is one of those eclipse tanks with a biowheel filter and heater, so it's not just a 5 gallon bucket


stop dissing my 5 gallon buckets! 

I have 3 set up with holding female africans in them at the moment. 

At least I put sponge filters in them!


----------



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Go with a trio of male endlers. A female would be worthless because of the lack of color and the fact that if they did breed, the betta would most likely eat the fry.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Do not be surprised if the betta ends up killing any fish you put in with him. IME male bettas can get quite aggressive with small fish and in a small tank they are very capable of catching/cornering and killing their tankmates. This goes for shrimp too.
IMO I'd keep the betta by himself and maybe go for a planted tank. This can look quite stunning! And the betta will love it!


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would go with a nicely planted tank (with live plants) and add a few dwarf frogs. If you really want some fish with the betta maybe try the fast but small white cloud tetras. They do not require a heated tank and you never mentioned having a heater for the five gallon eclipse. I would not put any danios due to their tendency to nip fins. I would be afraid that the male bettas long fins would be too much of a temptation. I have had bad luck with the killie fish becomimg too aggressive and killing my mollies, platy's and even my large swordtails. I would stay away from any killie fish too.


----------

